# Latin America directv receiver LH26



## agmanuel (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi everybody, my name is Alberto and I'm from Argentina. Directv Argentina has just released the lh26 hd only receiver, physically is very similar to your h25 but has a very interesting differences, first of all it has and integrated Isdb-t receive(Japanese-Brazilian digital television standard used in Argentina), to watch over the air channels. It also have a very awesome functionality, if you plug a USB stick (it has to be from 16 gb and over) it starts to function as a dvr (nexus, the name whole home dvr has in Latin America, will be released this year in Argentina, as well as genie) I'll post pictures later, sorry for my English!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Hola Alberto bien venido.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Some info about South America OTA standard : ISDB-TB http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISDB-T_International


----------



## agmanuel (Sep 3, 2011)

yosoyellobo said:


> Hola Alberto bien venido.


 ¡muchas gracias!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## agmanuel (Sep 3, 2011)

Here are some pictures 

Sent from my Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

thank you for the pictures

how you terrestrial cable connected ? perhaps some splitter
what kind of splitter could be used ? freqs, DC pass, etc ?


----------



## agmanuel (Sep 3, 2011)

P Smith said:


> thank you for the pictures
> 
> how you terrestrial cable connected ? perhaps some splitter
> what kind of splitter could be used ? freqs, DC pass, etc ?


Yes directv connect the terrestrial antenna to a multiswitch that is connected to the antenna also, so the dtv signal and ota signal travel in the same cable, other technical specification I don't know

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Wonder if the DIRECTV USA market will ever see this type of functionality since Dish can do it with their STB's?


----------



## agmanuel (Sep 3, 2011)

I think directv offers ota here in Argentina because they only offer the principal national channels so the rest of the provinces can see their local channels over the air, they started to offer the functionality two years ago with a LIM22 (like your IM 21 but with a isdb-t receiver) but this year all the new receivers have it built in, they have not activate the service yet but the receiver receives all the ota channels.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

agmanuel said:


> Yes directv connect the terrestrial antenna to *a multiswitch* that is connected to the antenna also, so the dtv signal and ota signal travel in the same cable, other technical specification I don't know


if you could make good pictures of it ...


----------



## agmanuel (Sep 3, 2011)

I think I can take a picture of the multiswitch but the antennas are in the roof of the building so I can take pictures of it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

no rush, that it's fine when you could do


----------



## agmanuel (Sep 3, 2011)

the connections are like this:

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I see, looks like old [legacy] setup is still using in SAm


----------



## agmanuel (Sep 3, 2011)

I found this pic as I don't have a swim connection here (nexus is not available in Argentina yet)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

In their earnings announcement a couple months ago, Directv said they'd be bringing their "Lego" architecture used in Latin America to the US, which allows a hard drive to be added to a receiver to turn it into a DVR.


So we should see that here fairly soon. Perhaps not the part where it has OTA reception capability built in (due to the high licensing costs for the US ATSC standard)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

slice1900 said:


> In their earnings announcement a couple months ago, Directv said they'd be bringing their "Lego" architecture used in Latin America to the US, which allows a hard drive to be added to a receiver to turn it into a DVR.
> 
> So we should see that here fairly soon. Perhaps not the part where it has OTA reception capability built in (*due to the high licensing costs for the US ATSC standard*)


any number to support that ?

OTA was a part of H20/HR20s ... doesn't look in your favor


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I believe the fee is $5 per ATSC receiver.


----------



## agmanuel (Sep 3, 2011)

Here the fee for the Lim 22 is Ar$99 about 11 dollars but you only pay once

Sent from my Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

agmanuel said:


> Here are some pictures


What extra capabilities do you receive from having the flash drive connected to the USB port on the back? (seen in picture 2)


----------



## agmanuel (Sep 3, 2011)

coolman302003 said:


> What extra capabilities do you receive from having the flash drive connected to the USB port on the back? (seen in picture 2)


Basically it allows you to use your HD only receiver as a DVR (you must use at lastast 16 GB USB stick)

Sent from my Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am assuming this receiver is not using SWM, correct?

Very interesting...


----------



## agmanuel (Sep 3, 2011)

It has swm capabilities but is not connected to a swm network

Sent from my Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

P Smith said:


> any number to support that ?
> 
> OTA was a part of H20/HR20s ... doesn't look in your favor


I've heard the licensing is or at least was close to $20 per device. ATSC licensing was (and still is) $5, and the 8VSB licensing was even more than that - but I think most of those patents have since expired.

Regardless, how does Directv including ATSC in older devices but not newer ones "not look in my favor"? Why do you think Directv dropped ATSC in devices after the H20/HR20? Surely it was cost, whether licensing cost or hardware cost is irrelevant. Its not as though the extra F connector and one additional chip inside took up too much space.

Personally, I'd love it if they produced new receivers that included OTA. If they want to save money, fine, just have two models, or have a little module that is inserted into the receiver so it is still one compact unit.


----------



## agmanuel (Sep 3, 2011)

You have one advantage up there, your received almost all your local channels down here all the countries where directv is, share the same sat so they only include channels in the case of Argentina, only from Buenos Aires and only the sd version so we rely in the ota receiver to have our local channels and hd versions 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

slice, I would point you to some facts, but with minimal analytic skills you should catch it by yourself ... OK, just oneTV LiL expansion.


----------



## agmanuel (Sep 3, 2011)

P Smith said:


> slice, I would point you to some facts, but with minimal analytic skills you should catch it by yourself ... OK, just oneTV LiL expansion.


Sorry but I don't understate what you mean

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

P Smith said:


> slice, I would point you to some facts, but with minimal analytic skills you should catch it by yourself ... OK, just oneTV LiL expansion.


You're making the same argument I am. When Directv added locals for most customers that put them in a position where they were able to save the cost (whatever the actual number) of including OTA capability in future receivers.

There were/are still a few people who can't get locals from Directv, or can't get HD locals, and no one gets all their locals, but those people combined are apparently a small enough niche that Directv feels the AM21 is a good enough solution for them. If OTA cost only $5 to add, you'd think they'd have at least kept one model around that included it, or added it to already expensive receivers like the Genie.


----------



## agmanuel (Sep 3, 2011)

I think when they release genie this year in Latin America they will release one with ota capabilities. There a little problem with isdb-t and DirecTV new UI, previously with old software all the OTA channels worked great but when they release the new UI the refreshment rate change from 50 to 60 hz so now they are receiving lots of complaints about that, they say they will release a fix soon... 

Sent from my Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I wouldn't bet on numbers like $30, realistically I would expect the 8VSB license fee around $1, max $5;
it just those bean counters do push the OTA HW part removal from H/HR models; I wouldn't oppose that as I do see huge total saving cost in HW/license if number of customers are 15+M and average number of H/HR per acoount is > 1.


----------



## agmanuel (Sep 3, 2011)

There's a new receiver in directv Latin America the lh27, the shape is very similar to the l14. Apparently the only difference with the lh26 is the size and the lack ok ota receiver.










Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## jchonlong (Jun 8, 2014)

agmanuel said:


> Here are some pictures
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


Hola Alberto, soy de Ecuador. Cómo es el cableado que hiciste para que se agregaran los canales terrestres a la guia de canales del decodificador de directv?. Y la configuracion interna?. He intentando de mil maneras y no lo consigo. Ayudame con eso. :righton:


----------

